

Dear Marco Arment! Sorry About Last Week. - razin
http://www.businessinsider.com/marco-arment-business-insider-2011-9?op=1

======
smoyer
Slightly discussed yesterday here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3049148>

